# Made a batch



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Made a batch of blender soap yesterday. Took a day off from work to watch the boy run in cross country and had a little spare time in the morning. Was a milk soap using that 15x orange oil and litsea. Just heavenly!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I started out making one pound batches of blender soap. Enjoy your orange scented milk soap.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I am wanting to try to make soap. Your blender method sounds interesting and much easier than what I have been seeing. Could you please share your recipe?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Off the top of my head, 4 oz coconut oil, 9 oz vegetable shortning, meat/vegetable shortning or lard or combination as to what's available, 2 oz olive oil, 1 oz castor oil. 7 oz milk or water, 66 grams lye and a half oz of your favorite EO or FO. Do a search here for my posts on making blender soaps. Lots of different recipes can be used, run any changes through a lye calculator. Check out Colebrothers.com, they have a ton of blender recipes. This is kind of a easy standard recipe I settled on after lots of experiments. This soap has the qualities I and my family like. It makes about 5 big bars, so you don't have alot invested if you don't like it. Do not use pine tar, wintergreen or heavy vanilla EO's, instant seize in your blender. You'll need a jackhammer to get it out. This is real funny when it happens to someone else.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ttt, for the new soapmakers.


----------

